# HS928 chute joystick issue



## FLoP (Jan 12, 2020)

Hoping the Honda wizards in here have seen this issue before:
- Yesterday we were changing the battery on the 2000 HS928 as we suspected it was done, and before we started the chute control joystick was working fine, light was on when engine running, etc. 
- connected the battery terminals, tried the starter, and nothing, so no improvement from the beginning. 
- manually started the blower, except now the chute control is unresponsive, however the light works. 
- maybe the wiring somehow got wiggled or a fuse blew somehow, but I was really careful. Not sure, but now the machine is unusable. 

Tried searching for a common fix or some advice but wasn’t able to find any others that had successfully fixed this issue. 

Appreciate any help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Does your chute normally operate with key on power without the engine running. In other words battery power? It is likely a fuse could have blown I’m not familiar with Canadian spec models with the electric chute control.


----------



## FLoP (Jan 12, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Does your chute normally operate with key on power without the engine running. In other words battery power? It is likely a fuse could have blown I’m not familiar with Canadian spec models with the electric chute control.




Yes, that’s normally what would happen if the battery was good. Key on, but not started, chute control would function. In this case battery had been dead for years, so only worked when engine was running. Tried to help out and get it fixed for a friend and now chute control won’t work at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

On my HSS1332ATD, the chute controls DO NOT function unless the engine is running. They are wired separately from the battery charging circuit, starting circuit and lighting circuit, and only run directly off the dedicated 3rd coil in the stator. There is a 5A fuse on the right side of the battery; likely blown? It's easy to blow that fuse when changing batteries.

Canada transitional machines may be wired completely differently, though? Here's a link to an older thread that discusses this very issue with the Canada late model HS928s. Looks like it indicates the battery and fuse as initial test points: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...orum/132090-honda-hs928-electrical-issue.html


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

You did not hook up the battery backward's, did you?? 

Did you use an OEM Battery?? Where did you get it from??

GLuck, Jay


----------



## FLoP (Jan 12, 2020)

JayzAuto1 said:


> You did not hook up the battery backward's, did you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Battery was from Honda (the Yuasa I think it is spelled). It was hooked up correctly.

Key start wasn’t working when I started servicing (this was a friends machine I was trying to help him get it working). Chute control and light were fine when the engine was running. After I replaced the battery (also tried putting back old one) the chute control no longer worked. Hoping there is a fuse or something I can change out. 

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

FLoP said:


> Hoping there is a fuse or something I can change out.


Yes, as I mentioned previously in Post 4, there should be a fuse; probably 5A, since that's what Honda uses on the current models. I managed to pop mine when swapping batteries, too.


----------

